# Suggestions for Tom Ford lipcolor?



## xphoenix06 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I'm very interested in trying Tom Ford cosmetics, I've heard alot about the lipsticks so I thought I'd try them first before I branch out to the blushes and eyeshadows.  I don't have a Tom Ford beauty counter in my State   and swatches online can very since all screens have different resolutions and color may not be true to color.  At the moment I can only get 1 maybe 2, since they are pricey and I need to see if I like the formula.

  	 I've been looking at Karlasugar.net site.  Here are some pic.s from Karlasugar. (She so great with swatches, love her site!)






  	 I'm really interested in 13 Blush Nude, 14 Stable Smoke, 07 Pink Dusk, 04 Indian Rose, 02 Pink Adobe (maybe too dark), 09 True Coral, and 11 Cherry Lush.  I'm not really looking for a particular color/shade, just a nice one that would flatter my skin tone.

  	For reference I have golden/yellow undertones and am considered NC 25
  	Foundations that I can wear are:
  	MUFE HD foundation in 120 sand
  	Chanel foundations in b20 and b30 (I'm inbetween the shades)
  	Giorgio Armani Maestro foundation in 4.5.  

  	My avatar pic. isn't the best, I'm washed out due to the lighting from the screen and the time of day I took the pic., but hopefully it'll help a bit.  If you think/know there's another color that would be nice to try aside from the 7 I mentioned please let me know too, I"m open to any suggestions.  _*I really appreciate all help, thank you all kindly!! *_


----------

